# Pumpe drosseln?



## bloodbeere (29. Juli 2011)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle WaKü-Freunde 
so neu wie ich hier im Forum bin, möchte ich euch doch trotzdem direkt eine Frage stellen.
Meine Wasserkühlung kühlt bei mir GPU [30 Grad] und Mainboard (Northbridge) [25 Grad] ~Idle
Von dem Temperaturen her bin ich vollkommen zufrieden, ich habe nur eine Frage was meine Pumpe angeht.
Ich habe in meinem System eine Thermaltek (dont hate please xD) P500 von 2007 eingebaut, sie ist ein wenig "gemodded" 
(unnütze Hüllen entfernt, Platine mit Passivkühlern versehen und wird zusätzlich mit einem 80mm Lüfter gekühlt, damit sie noch 
ein Weilchen hällt.) Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, die Pumpe ist vielleicht auch nicht die beste und ist im vergleich zu anderen sehr laut...
deshalb habe ich sie an eine Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen und lasse sie schön langsam laufen...Temperaturen sind eigentlich perfekt und die
Pumpe leise. Nur bin ich kein Technikfreak und weiß nicht ob die dauerhafte niedrige Spannung der für 12V ausgelegten Pumpe schaden zufügt.
Glaubt ihr ich kann sie dauerhaft so betreiben?

Danke,
Gruß Chris


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. Juli 2011)

Die Pumpe nimmt keinen Schaden bei weniger als 12V.
Ich an deiner STelle würde mir schnellsten ne anständige Pumpe kaufen. Bevor noch was passiert.

PS: So ne Frage hätte man auch Quatsch-Thread Stellen können.


----------



## bloodbeere (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hab doch gesagt nicht haten xD
Aber rein theoretisch muss die Pumpe doch dann auch noch Kühler bleiben, wenn sie bei weniger Volt läuft.
Außerdem solang sie noch läuft , sie verrichted ja ein gutes Werk. Und wenn sie nich zu heiß wird läuft sie ja auch noch ne
Weile weiter 
*3 mal aufs Holz klopf*


----------



## dorow (29. Juli 2011)

Die Pumpe geht nicht so schnell kaputt. Ob mit 12 Volt oder weniger, dass ist der Pumpe egal. 

Ich würde die Pumpe aber mit einem Adapter regeln z.b auf 9,5 Volt oder 7 Volt. Da sonst die Lüftersteuerung durchbrennen kann. 
Hatte auch schon mal das glück


----------



## bloodbeere (29. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Tipp. 
Hättest du vllt nochn Link oder Namen zu nem 
Adapter den du bevorzugen würdest?


----------



## dorow (29. Juli 2011)

7 Volt kannst du mit dem Netzteil anlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7,0 Volt Bsp. Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (7V) 20cm

9,0 Volt Bsp. Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm

10 Volt Bsp. Nexus NRC-1000 12V auf 10V 3-Pin Adapter 22,5cm


----------



## bloodbeere (29. Juli 2011)

<3 danke.


----------



## PingPong (30. Juli 2011)

hi,

kann ich mich hier kurz mit einschalten?  hab eine frage zum thema und wollte deswegen nicht extra nen thread eröffnen 
und zwar will ich mir die ekwb ek-dcp 4.0 kaufen. da diese aber im 12V betrieb nicht die leiseste sein soll, habe ich mir überlegt diese zu drosseln.  kann ich das so ohne weiteres machen, bzw nimmt sie dadurch schaden oder verliert sie viel an leistung??

mfg
pingpong


----------



## bloodbeere (30. Juli 2011)

Wie oben bereits beschrieben, scheinen die Pumpen keinen Schaden zu nehmen.
Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass die Kühlleistung durchaus mehr als ausreichend sein kann,
aber das kommt schließlich auf deine Komponenten an.
@dorow....ich bin dir unendlich dankbar " Da sonst die Lüftersteuerung durchbrennen kann."
war schon fast zu spät bei mir gewesen...


----------



## PingPong (30. Juli 2011)

@ bloodbeere

kann ich also davon ausgehen das sich die kühlleistung verschlechtert?  zumindest hört sich deine aussage so an 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## Kev95 (30. Juli 2011)

PingPong schrieb:


> kann ich also davon ausgehen das sich die kühlleistung verschlechtert?  zumindest hört sich deine aussage so an


 
Jep, davon kannst du ausgehen.
Weniger Spannung bedeutet, die Pumpe arbeitet langsamer, dadruch sinkt die Förderleistung bzw. der Wasserfluss.

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## dorow (30. Juli 2011)

PingPong schrieb:


> @ bloodbeere
> 
> kann ich also davon ausgehen das sich die kühlleistung verschlechtert?  zumindest hört sich deine aussage so an
> 
> ...



Eigentlich nicht. Jeden falls nicht so das man es merkt. Außer du regelst die Pumpe unter 30 -40 l/h Durchfluss, dann hast vielleicht 2°C mehr wenn überhaupt.

Ob du deine Pumpe regeln / drosseln kannst kann ich dir nicht sagen. Da man nicht alle Pumpen durch Reduzierung der Spannung regeln kann.  
Eine Laing Pumpe benötigt 12 Volt und kann nur mit einer entsprechenden Steuerung geregelt werden.


----------



## Stefan010796 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle Kommentare durchgelesen , also entschuldige ich mich falls ich jemanden wiederholen sollte...
Also ich habe meine Pumpe einfach an einen Onboard Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard angeschlossen und dann im Bios (oder mit Speedfan , das funktioniert auch) die Lüfterdrehzahl verstellt.
Bei mir hat es geklappt!


----------



## rUdeBoy (30. Juli 2011)

Also, für alle, die die gleiche FRage stellen:

Afaik kann jede Pumpe (auch Laings) gedrosselt werden. Man muss nur kontrollieren, ob die Pumpe auch anläuft.
Meine Laing läuft beispielsweise nicht mal mit 9V an (schlechtes Exemplar erwischt ). Ergo kann ich sie nich über Adapter drosseln, sondern wenn dann nur via Steuerug.
Da muss man dann aufpassen, ob die Steuerung genug Strom bereitstellen kann (gerade die DDCs brauchen einen hohen Anlaufstrom). Außerdem werden Lüftersteuerungen recht warm, wenn Pumpen gedrosselt werden Relativ viel Leistungsaufnahme von Pumpe, dadurch muss viel Blindleistung in Form von Wärme abgeführt werden).

Zusammengefasst:
Drosseln via Adapter -> Überprüfen, ob die Anlaufspannung für die Pumpe ausreichend ist
Drosseln via Steuerung/Poti -> Überprüfen, ob die Steuerung genug Anlaufstrom bereit stellen kann und nicht zu warm wird

Kühlleistung:
Die Kühlleistung nimmt pauschal gesagt ab. Ob man das über einem kritischen Wert messen kann oder die Differenz einfach in der Messungenauigkeit untergeht ist ungewiss.
Der viel genannte Wert von ~60L/h ist imho auch etwas überholt. Die heutigen Feinstruktur-Kühler sollten eigentlich schon mit viel weniger sehr gut kühlen. Liquid-Extasy beispielsweise gibt an, dass die volle Kühlleistung ab ca. 16L/h bereits erreicht wird, die restlichen Hersteller werden, wenn überhaupt, nicht viel dahinter liegen.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Ergänzungen


----------



## PingPong (30. Juli 2011)

danke für die ausführliche info  wenn 16l an durchflussleistung reichen, dann sollte mir doch die ekwb ek dc2.2 locker ausreichen oder??? die ist wesentlich leiser als die 4.0.

mfg
pingpong


----------



## bundymania (30. Juli 2011)

16 Liter sind zu wenig, 50-60 Liter sollen es schon sein, sonst "verschenkst" du bei den meisten aktuellen Kühlern ein paar Grad Kühlleistung 


Es gibt irgendwo bei dexgo.com ein Vergleich, wo man sieht, wie sich der Durchfluss auf die Kühlleistung auswirkt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2011)

PingPong schrieb:


> und zwar will ich mir die ekwb ek-dcp 4.0 kaufen. da diese aber im 12V betrieb nicht die leiseste sein soll, habe ich mir überlegt diese zu drosseln.  kann ich das so ohne weiteres machen, bzw nimmt sie dadurch schaden oder verliert sie viel an leistung??



Sie verliert logischerweise genauso viel Leistung, wie sie auch Lautstärke verliert - oder sogar mehr 
Wenn du ein besseres Verhältniss zwischen Lärm und Leistung willst, musst du nicht drosseln, sondern eine bessere Pumpe kaufen.
Da Pumpenleistung fast egal ist, ist imho komplett sinnlos, Pumpen zu kaufen, die einem eigentlich zu laut sind.




rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Afaik kann jede Pumpe (auch Laings) gedrosselt werden. Man muss nur kontrollieren, ob die Pumpe auch anläuft.



AC Pumpen (Eheim) lassen sich nicht durch Spannungssenkung drosseln. Da braucht man einen Wechselrichter mit änderbarer Frequenz (wie bei z.B. Aquastream und Watercool1046 verbaut)



> Der viel genannte Wert von ~60L/h ist imho auch etwas überholt. Die heutigen Feinstruktur-Kühler sollten eigentlich schon mit viel weniger sehr gut kühlen. Liquid-Extasy beispielsweise gibt an, dass die volle Kühlleistung ab ca. 16L/h bereits erreicht wird, die restlichen Hersteller werden, wenn überhaupt, nicht viel dahinter liegen.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Ergänzungen


 
Ich hab bei meinem HK2 seinerzeit bei 0,2 l/min schon eine leichte Verschlechterung der Temperatur gegenüber meinen normalen 0,6 l/min gemessen. Aber von "schlechter" Kühlleistung war man auch da noch meilenwert entfernt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Juli 2011)

Die 16L/h sind nur ein Wert den man in den Angaben der LE-Kühler findet... das ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Juli 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Die 16L/h sind nur ein Wert den man in den Angaben der LE-Kühler findet... das ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen


 
Das dürfte der überschlägig gerechnete Durchfluss sein, bei dem die LE-Kühler turbulente Strömung aufweisen (für einfache Rohrströmung, auf den Gesamtquerschnitt bezogen, gerechnet) - aber noch lange nicht das Optimum. Die LE-Kühler haben recht große Querschnitte. Bei leistungsmäßig besseren Kühlern, wird dieser Punkt sogar noch darunter erreicht, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass sie da bereits gut performen - es bedeutet nur, dass es darunter katastrophal wird, weil laminare Strömung der Feind des Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten ist .


----------



## rUdeBoy (31. Juli 2011)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das dürfte der überschlägig gerechnete Durchfluss sein, bei dem die LE-Kühler turbulente Strömung aufweisen (für einfache Rohrströmung, auf den Gesamtquerschnitt bezogen, gerechnet) - aber noch lange nicht das Optimum. Die LE-Kühler haben recht große Querschnitte. Bei leistungsmäßig besseren Kühlern, wird dieser Punkt sogar noch darunter erreicht, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass sie da bereits gut performen - es bedeutet nur, dass es darunter katastrophal wird, weil laminare Strömung der Feind des Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten ist .



Zitat aus dem Shop:
"volle      Kühlleistung schon bei minimalem Durchfluss ab 0,27 l/min"

Aus eigener Kraft:
0,27 l/min * 60 min/h = 16,2 l/h

PS:
Ich studiere Maschinenbau und bin in den Genuss einer mehr oder weniger interessanten Vorlesung zum Thema "Fluidmechanik" gekommen... Ich kann mir den Begriffen was anfangen, trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Das ist nur ein Wert den man da findet, ich habe ihn nur wiedergegeben 
Ob es stimmt oder nicht kann wohl nur ein Test zeigen.


----------



## DWM|cp (8. August 2011)

dorow schrieb:


> Eine Laing Pumpe benötigt 12 Volt und kann nur mit einer entsprechenden Steuerung geregelt werden.



seh ick anders
hab meine mit nem 7V adapter am netzteil dran und es funzt super (oder is das schlecht für die pumpe?)
hatte bei 12V nen durchfluss von 390l/h und laut war sie auch
jetzt läuft sie auf 7V und hat 160l/h und ist flüsterleise

dat is meine WAKÜ
Pumpe,120er radi, durchflussmesser,  240er radi, 120er radi, spannungswandler, cpu (i7 2600k 4Ghz), gtx580 hydrogen 900Mhz, AGB+tempmesser
lüftersteuerung aquaero lt
mehr passt nich rein  is aber auch vollkommen ausreichend da meine kiste eh nur beim zocken arbeiten muß (von auslastung kann keine rede sein) und ick dann ein headset auf habe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

Sehr viele Laings haben bei 7 V Anlaufprobleme. Wenn deine da zuverlässig ist - freu dich. Aber pauschal empfehlen kann man das so nicht.


----------



## DWM|cp (9. August 2011)

meine is die Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (Swiftech MCP350) zulässiger betrieb 6-13,2V glaube kaum das da wat schief geht wenn der hersteller das angibt oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2011)

Wenn die das so sagen wohl nicht.
Wäre mir aber vollkommen neu, dass die DDC ab 6 V spezifiziert ist - vielleicht haben die was geändert


----------



## DWM|cp (9. August 2011)

steht jedenfalls hier:
LAING


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. August 2011)

Laut Laing sind es 8V bis 13,2V.


----------



## 45thFuchs (10. August 2011)

In manchen fällen geht auch sogar die pumpe am netzteillüfter anschluss ,die be quiet modelle haben das teilweise ,hab das lange zeit so gemacht mit der magicool dc700 ,war danach auch echt unhörbar und drehte nur bei extremen oc einstellungen selbstständig hoch


----------



## DWM|cp (10. August 2011)

bringt doch fast nix wenn die pumpe schneller dreht
bei mir hats grad ma ein grad ausgemacht
benchmark (prime95 und afterburner)
pumpe 7V 160L/h ist bei mir 1 grad wärmer als mit 12V 390L/h


----------



## VJoe2max (11. August 2011)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Ich studiere Maschinenbau und bin in den Genuss einer mehr oder weniger interessanten Vorlesung zum Thema "Fluidmechanik" gekommen... Ich kann mir den Begriffen was anfangen, trotzdem bleibe ich dabei: Das ist nur ein Wert den man da findet, ich habe ihn nur wiedergegeben
> Ob es stimmt oder nicht kann wohl nur ein Test zeigen.



Als angehender Kollege, solltest du erkennen, dass das prinzipiell nicht stimmen kann . Der angegebene Wert ist ungefähr der Punkt an dem die kritische Reynoldszahl für Rohrquerschnitte bei dem ungefähren Gesamtquerschnitt des Kühlers überschritten wird. Die kritische Reynoldszahl ist zum Einen für den tatsächlichen Querschnitt eine andere als für Rohre und zum Anderen skaliert der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient bekanntermaßen auch nach dem überschreiten den Laminar-Turbulent-Übergangs zunächst noch messbar. Bei Kühlern mit verhältnismäßig geringer Oberfläche hat man sogar bis zu recht weiter Entfernung vom Übergangsbereich noch einen messbaren Effekt (vgl. HighFlow-Kühler). Einen festen Punkt zu definieren, ab dem die "volle" Kühlleistung erreicht sei, ist daher für keinen Kühler möglich - höchstens der Punkt an dem keine Steigerung der Kühlleistung mehr zu messen wäre, aber das ist bei diesem Kühlern bei 0,27l/min noch lange nicht gegeben . 
Das die Kühlleistung bei so aufgebauten Kühlern insgesamt nicht so hoch ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber das weiß der Erbauer auch selbst gut genug . Der arbeitet btw. mit einem Simulationsprogramm und kann so auch die Strömugsgeschwindigkeiten einigermaßen überblicken - von daher weiß er auch, dass ist nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist und arbeitet deshalb an effektiven Konzepten. Leider fallen ihm die Umkehrschlüsse auf physikalische Effekt oft etwas schwer. Im Prinzip hat er das aber schon kapiert. Dauert halt immer ein bisschen bis er sich traut seine Erkenntnisse auf der Homepage auch so darzulegen - selbst wenn dort grober Humbug steht. Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her da hat noch damit geworben, dass seine Kühler laminar angeströmt seien, aber der Junge lernt stetig dazu und arbeitet stetig an seinen Produkten und seinem Verständnis. Das hat er irgendwann auch kapiert und ich denke das wird für diesen Punkt genauso gelten. Lass ihm bisschen Zeit, dann wird dieser kleine Fauxpas mit dem erreichen der "vollen Kühlleistung bei 0,27l/min" sicher auch aus den Beschreibungen verschwinden .


----------



## goofy84 (11. September 2011)

also meine Laings laufen auch nur mit dem pimpten Aquero und Poweradjust an.


----------



## ziko (12. September 2011)

goofy84 schrieb:


> also meine Laings laufen auch nur mit dem pimpten Aquero und Poweradjust an.



Mir geht das AC Zeug langsam auf den Keks.
Dass die nicht in der Lage sind haltbare und funktionierende Teile herzustellen ist typisch.
Siehe AE 5 LT und Aquasuite 2012!!

Ich habe mir aus der Bucht so kleine Platinen gekauft womit die Laing wunderbar geregelt werden kann.
Kosten, je nach Leistung und Regelmöglichkeiten, 3-5 Euro inklusive Versand aus China.

Von wegen Wasserkühler für die ENDSTUFE des AE..... Schwachsinn
Die Chinadinger regeln ohne Wasserkühler blendend.
Konstantstrom oder/und Konstantspannung sind vorbildlich.
Stepdown Module für LEDs von 12V benutze ich auch, also keine Wiederstände.


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. September 2011)

> Mir geht das AC Zeug langsam auf den Keks.
> Dass die nicht in der Lage sind haltbare und funktionierende Teile herzustellen ist typisch.
> Siehe AE 5 LT und Aquasuite 2012!!


Wo ist das Problem?



> Von wegen Wasserkühler für die ENDSTUFE des AE..... Schwachsinn


Der Wasserkühler ist ja nicht zwingend nötig zum regeln einer Laing.


----------



## goofy84 (13. September 2011)

@ziko dann schieb doch mal den Link auf ebay rüber, würde mich auch interessieren !!!


----------



## ziko (13. September 2011)

@KingPiranhas:
Versuche mal beim LT die LED Ausgabe über die Aquasuite zu steuern.
Die LED Steuerung ist toll, eine RGB LED so zu steuern dass, je nach Temperatur, das Kühlwasser im AGB verschiedenfarbig angestrahlt wird.
Theoretisch lassen sich so LED Projekte verwirklichen mit 1A pro RGB Kanal.
Wenn man die Einstellung nicht an den Knöpfen des AE mit Display machen müsste!!!!
Die Aquasuite ist nun über 6 Monate draussen aber fertig ist diese trotzdem nicht so richtig.
Die Probleme beim AE 4 und Asus Boards???
Die Probleme beim AE 5 mit überhitzung der Endstufen??
Siehe Forum.
Wie auch immer, hier ist nur ein Produkt mit einem aus der Familie der LMxxx Controller LM2596 DCDC Step Down CC-CV Adjustable + 2x Heat Sink | eBay

Durch die CV und CC regelung ist es möglich dass die Laing mit niedrigerer Anlaufspannung anspringt.
CV= Constant Voltage
CC= Constant Current

Das oben verlinkte Teil ist mit 4A belastbar.
12V x 4A = 48 VA = 48 Watt

Hoffe es findet jemand Verwendung für sowas.
Ich persönlich verwende den Step-Down von 12V DC auf 3,7V DC um die 3w LEDs im Gehäuse und AGB mit Strom zu versorgen.
Es gibt auch kleine, passende, Plastikgehäuse für die obigen Platinen, sucht etwas weiter.


----------

